# #set directive ignored by GoDaddy IIS 7.0 hosting



## dseabroo (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone else have free Windows hosting (IIS 7) through Godaddy? I have noticed that the SSI set directive does work. In fact its treated like a comment rather than executing as an SSI statement.

Is there some security reason that GoDaddy would disable the set directive or is this some kind of bug?


----------

